# The Quick and Cheap Halloween Fence



## niteryder (Aug 29, 2014)

I came up with this to keep the TOTs out of the props as they go through the yard haunt. It was the cheapest option considering I had absolutely no supplies. Everything was bought at Menards and the fence ended up around 30 ft. 

PVC pipe 70 ft ....$7 (1/2-1 inch depending on your preference)
PVC cutter ....$10
2 cans black spray paint ....$6
2x 20ft black plastic chain...$13 each
1 package small black cable ties...$2
Rag (to clean PVC)
Old Rake (not necessary but VERY helpful)
Plastic tarp or bags

1. Cut PVC into 2 foot lengths with PVC cutters
2. Place rake on tarp with teeth sticking up. 
3. Wipe down PVC with rag so the paint will take.
4. Place cut PVC onto teeth so they stand up.
5. Spray paint (may take two coats depending on the type of paint you are using)
6. Let paint dry.
7. Take one cable tie and secure it about 1/2 inch from top of PVC.
8. Take a second tie and thread it through the first and secure it around the first link of chain.
9. Repeat process aprox. every 2 feet until done.

You can see how to set up the pvc to paint and the final product that I set up in my yard just to see how it looks.


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 3, 2010)

How are the standing? Did you just hammer them into the ground?


----------



## niteryder (Aug 29, 2014)

z0mbie st0mp said:


> How are the standing? Did you just hammer them into the ground?



You have three options. If you live in a weather friendly area you can just take a rag and rubberband it over the top of the pvc so it doesn't scratch and then whack it with a hammer a few times. The second option is to go to the hardware store and get 12 inch pieces of rebar (ace hardware usually has them $0.69) and push them half way into the ground then just slide the pvc over and give it a little shove so it sets into the dirt and this will help it to stand in even the windiest of places. 

This fence doesn't have the finials (fence toppers) on it yet but once it does it will be much harder to just push the pvc into the dirt since you won't be able to hammer it in so think about that before hand.

There is another option that is cheap but a bit more work. You can get a larger PVC tubing that will allow the fence posts to nest into it and you can set those into the ground a few inches and just drop each post in. This requires a bit of digging but if you have a busy haunt in your yard it may be worth the extra PVC and work.

I can give you more details as if you need them. For the picture you see here I just took my garden sheers (couldn't find the hammer) and whacked it into the dirt, but I will be using the rebar for the final set up.


----------



## zombieprincess (Nov 1, 2013)

Short and easy. Great for adding that little extra or just plain keeping kids away from your awesome decorations.


----------



## Loogaroo (Oct 19, 2008)

When I did something like this I had some wooden stakes that fit into the pipes snug. I hammered those in then pushed the pipes onto them. Stakes were just cut on the table saw and left square.


----------



## Skeptic (Aug 29, 2013)

Good, basic design that one could take in any number of directions, I like it.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Where are you finding PVC for $1 per 10ft?


----------



## smdebnam (Aug 18, 2012)

*Thank you so much for this idea! I spent all day Sunday making my fence based on reading your thread!*


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

every time i see great inexpensive fences like this i kick myself where it counts for buying those cheap fences from spirit that almost cost 30$ each. you really dont even need to buy a pvc cutter, most hardware stores will cut that down for you


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

Skeptic said:


> Good, basic design that one could take in any number of directions, I like it.


the off brand stuff gets pretty cheap at lowes. 1/2 is around .80/ft


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

This looks great! Some type of fence is absolutely necessary to keep people from wrecking props, tripping on wire, etc.


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

Amazing Idea! Thank you


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Used this idea, and used "crime tape" instead of the "chain". It kept all gawkers out of my yard for the 1st time!!!! 

thanks for the post!!!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Great idea for the fence! Thanks! 

Smdebnam I have the same sign for my graveyard and I love it. Nice to see it used in a different setting


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I use spray painted red PVC pipe like this for Christmas and string the small lights across the top. It would probably work with the purple, green or orange lights for Halloween to add some ambient light to an area.


----------



## niteryder (Aug 29, 2014)

Crunch said:


> Where are you finding PVC for $1 per 10ft?


So I forgot all about this thread but in case anyone comes across this question. I got it at Menards, $0.99/10 ft section.


----------



## cody1073 (Jan 17, 2018)

I had that issue last year. So many kids trying to go into my cemetery!
Thanks I plan on using this!


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

Simple, utilitarian, and looks great. I like how the PVC cross couplers look like shoulders under the mini-skulls. 

A lot smaller to store than fence panels, too! Great job.


----------

